# I'm sick of n00bs!



## Raestloz (Sep 25, 2008)

It's been a long time since I joined GBATemp, back then I was just some kid looking for a cheat code for Pokemon Diamond...

Now, I've posted more than a thousand times, and I've known GBATemp pretty well.

Back then, things were peaceful, people seem to have their mind working perfectly.

But, now more and more newb and n00b is coming, yes, they're newb, but are fuckin' n00b

These days, I'm not surprised when I saw an R4 related topic in NDS ROM Hacking and Translations, just posted there in fact, and after that, I saw more and more shits posted in wrong sub-forum, and they're from America for God's sake!

Even more, there days, all they do is register, post a thing or two for n00bish question, and then leave, never to come back again, I saw a dude joined from 2007 and has only 3 posts under his belt, all of it was posts about how to do an arm7 patch correctly.

Also, I've seen dudes with only 1 post, asking only things with PLZ HELLLPP and such, no respect. Joined from varying years, mostly from 2008, some from 2007 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My patience is almost depleted, why, oh why do we have to see Americans post in wrong sub-forum, joined years ago just to post one topic and leave? :facepalm:

They just need a freakin' answer, and leave, just like that. And not with proper manner sometimes. I've also seen peoples who registered only to say thanks and it's finished, just like that. 1 post: thanks for the translation! Is a good one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..................................................................

Really, I'm sick of these people.........


----------



## AbraCadvr (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Ace Gunman (Sep 25, 2008)

Lol, dude, you've been here for only 8 months. You're in no position to be sick of "noobs" yet.


----------



## Prime (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm sick of people who complain about n00bs.


----------



## Gus122000 (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah, all the good thread are also getting buried by noobish threads. Needs less noobs.

Also I find that their are too many noobs who think they have been on gbatemp for over nine-thousand years and just joined like a two days ago and go about trolling other noobs.


----------



## laurozza (Sep 25, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> I've also seen peoples who registered only to say thanks and it's finished, just like that. 1 post: thanks for the translation! Is a good one!


It's not bad...isn't?


----------



## Holloweaver (Sep 25, 2008)

i'll be very carefull from now on...


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 25, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Lol, dude, you've been here for only 8 months. You're in no position to be sick of "noobs" yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## BiscuitBee (Sep 25, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> (...) in wrong sub-forum, and they're from America for God's sake! (///)
> (...) see Americans post in wrong sub-forum (...)


Are you saying Americans have a problem of knowing where to stick it?












(......that's what she said)


On Topic:  Sure, there are a lot of 'newbs'.  This is a site primarily geared toward Nintendo products and the latest piracy information. Who do you think would come here? A flock of 25+ year olds?

The kids don't know that hacking doesn't mean stealing. Posting an R4 question in "NDS ROM Hacking and Translations" makes perfect sense to them.  Just like "firmware" might seem like a tight-fitting shirt. ...okay, that last one was a joke.

PS: No offence, 25+ year olds. That was self burn, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PPS: The kids, they listen to the rap music, which gives them the brain damage. With their hippin' and their hoppin' and their bippin' and their boppin' so they don't know what the jazz is all about, you see?


----------



## Orc (Sep 25, 2008)

laurozza said:
			
		

> Raestloz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Choose one:*
Member with 1 post who says thanks.
Member with 1000+ posts that complains about stupid things.


----------



## Strider (Sep 25, 2008)

I tend to agree, and I think I've been here long enough.

There should be some kind of security measure to post in the R4 forum. It seems to me someone is currently selling masses of fakes, and everyone runs here for answers to questions long answered (I own a R4 besides other cards). Or maybe newly registered members need to have their first few thread creations moderated. This seems like a nice idea.


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 25, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Lol, dude, you've been here for only 8 months. You're in no position to be sick of "noobs" yet.


Yes, but the difference between these 8 months is just too much, I mean in 8 months from nothin' to overflowed? It's because I been here just for 8 months that this fact surprises me

Almost in every sub-forum, there's at least one wrong topic.
Almost in every sub-forum, there's at least one poeple who posted with caps lock on: PLLZZZ HHHEELLPP
Almost every time, I see a user who just posted one post and leave
I've to admit thought, I was one of them, I was lookin' for a code, and leave, but then I think, it sounds like fun, and here I am

Back then it was good, everyone knows where they were, what the sub-forum is about, what the topic is about, almost no flamethrower ignited, and people were nice, newb needs help, they got help, n00b needs some slap, they got slapped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no, kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But now, Americans, who speak english can't seem to read it's NDS ROM Hacking and Translation, and one of them asked why does his R4 can't load some games, with "Can't read save file" message, there is R4DS sub-forum, there is NDS Hardware, Devices and Utilities forum, and NDS Flashing Hardware and Software forum, yet he chose NDS ROM Hacking and Translation??? My God.......

Fanboys started to pile up, and war about whether R4 is dying or not is fueled with rage, flamethrowers ignited, rockets launched, arsonists happy, and so on

Whenever I asked: What is xxx? They post the answer, but not with sarcasm "Google much?" "Google plz" "Google's your best friend dude" "Where's Google when you need it?" 
......................................

God, I hope I can get back to 8 months ago, I was living a happy-go-lucky life and I was happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If I can't get sick of n00bs, maybe I'll get ill of n00bs


----------



## Veho (Sep 25, 2008)

Sooo... how do I play GBA games from my R4? 


Come on, we were all n00bs once. Sure, we might like to think we were better, but I was just as irritating a n00b as any of these when I started reading forums (not on GBATEMP, though... I hope  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## UltraMagnus (Sep 25, 2008)

maybe people only post a few times because they are scared off by people like you after that?

as for them being Americans... well, I won't say all Americans are stupid, but, lets just say if stupidity was an Olympic sport, you yanks would take gold


----------



## Foppzter (Sep 25, 2008)

What is a noob?
A miserable little pile of secrets!

Anyway, it has existed topics in wrong sections since the beginning of GBAtemp. And not all of them are created by Americans


----------



## Strider (Sep 25, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> Come on, we were all n00bs once. Sure, we might like to think we were better, but I was just as irritating a n00b as any of these when I started reading forums (not on GBATEMP, though... I hope
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, we were. But the majority didn't create the 234723th thread about some R4 firmware or other stuff which already had even more than one thread. This needs to stop.

It's like a MMORPG. At first there are the creators (KiVan?) and a small group. Then as stuff grows things change, then settle again. The current situation is as if an addon was released and attracted an unhealthy amount of people, who ignore any netiquette and just overrun the forum.


----------



## dib (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I've been around for longer than eight months, and I'm starting to lose it on some of these kids.

I'm sympathetic to anybody whom doesn't spend a considerable amount of time around this stuff, and just doesn't know what's up.  I've stuck up for them on a few occassions after asking a simple question and getting pounced by a dozen people saying "why don't you search noob?"

But jesus tapdancing christ on a crutch, lately with the Sonic Chronicles and R4 patching.  The admins posted a warning on the main page specifically stating do not ask for rom requests, and go to that _one_ thread for arm7 patching.  But if nobody is enforcing this, what good is it?


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 25, 2008)

The reason I use American post in wrong sub-forum:
1. They're American, clearly reading English text is one fuckin' easy task, being in the slightly wrong forum (as in, asking for help in NDS Games than in Game Help Hints and Tips) is okay, but asking about R4 in ROM Translation????

2. I just saw 2 topic in wrong sub-forum and the OPs are Americans and tat's that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Should I see they're from UK, I'd say "They're Englishmen for God's sake!"

We were all *newb* once, n00b are thos who've lurked around and knows the basics, but somehow they can't understand the basics, as in they know what is .rar, they know what is WinRAR, but they can't extract any files from a .rar using WinRAR, which is, somehow, an issue to newbs these past 2 days


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh hai Raestloz, how can me hack DS to play free video Nintendo games?


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 25, 2008)

Renegade_R said:
			
		

> Oh hai Raestloz, how can me hack DS to play free video Nintendo games?








Edit: Look, I been expecting to see Raven Darkheart to post something, his name is italicized, and I been waiting for a few minutes, refreshed my page a few times, where's his post?


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 25, 2008)

its amazing how many noobs think they are the sh1t when their 1st post is "oh look at me i just bought an r4 and now i need help patching XXXX rom and i demand help because i came to the r4 forum"

then they have the audacity to flame others that tell them they basically flushed their cash down the toilet, R4 is dead etc etc

its like you see 1 new thread a day that has the title "HELP!!! i bought an r4 and XXXX game doesnt work.

how hard is it to use that damned search function really?

but what gets my goat is that there are ppl here (that shall remain nameless) that blatantly advertise the cheap knockoffs saying its good shit then flaming us when we tell that person to GTFO.

THIS REALLY HAS TO STOP. MODS PLEASE DO SOMETHING

\rant over


----------



## Minox (Sep 25, 2008)

Ok I admit it, I hate n00bs, but not because they're new to these things. What I hate about them is that most of them ask something and when they stumble upon *any kind* of problem they ask new questions without even trying to research things first.

Lurkers on the other hand are much more nice since they actually try to figure out things by themselves by researching stuff and not by asking a lot of stupid questions that could easily be answered by doing a proper search.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 25, 2008)

Im a lurker XD Before...


----------



## Foppzter (Sep 25, 2008)

Well, we have a Korean that talks about translations in the Game Help subforum when we have a translation subforum.
Yes, this is not as bad as asking about R4 in the wrong place because it is helpful for us that can't read Japanese...
2 topics are not enough to judge them all


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 25, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Ok I admit it, I hate n00bs, but not because they're new to these things. What I hate about them is that most of them ask something and when they stumble upon *any kind* of problem they ask new questions without even trying to research things first.
> 
> Lurkers on the other hand are much more nice since they actually try to figure out things by themselves by researching stuff and not by asking a lot of stupid questions that could easily be answered by doing a proper search.
> Yes, that's why I hate n00bs too, newbs, on the other hand, was fooled by fake R4s and started to ask things about R4, and well, you got the point, things got out of hands
> ...


If you're talking about why I use Americans, 2 topics *won't* reflect all Americans, the point is, it's too ironic. My college teacher can't even explain an English presentation (An Introduction to Using Information Technology 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fuckin' lame subject.... he taught us what is e-mail, how to use it, and such... and somehow, we explain things to him, since he didn't really understood all of the text, he didn't even know WTF is mIRC) and that's alright, he's an Indonesian but those users......

P.S: It's amazing how my edit about waiting for Raven's post is at the same time as he posted


----------



## da_head (Sep 25, 2008)

yeah i remb when i was a noob (if i'm not one anymore lol). i was so proud of my r4 xD


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 25, 2008)

I was proud of my R4 when i was able to DL play. But now everybody caught up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. And i keep telling my friend, your M3 lite requires passcard HAHAHA.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 25, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> P.S: It's amazing how my edit about waiting for Raven's post is at the same time as he posted


cause im damned psychic like that


----------



## dib (Sep 25, 2008)

For the record, this is my favorite R4 post so far.


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 25, 2008)

The only annoying thing about those n00b is they never learn, many topics have been made about the same question: "How do I patch this ROM?" "Help, my R4 doesn't work with XXXX" "Where can I download the newest firmware?"

And hell, the next morning, those topics have been buried to page 2, and some guy asked the fuckin same question.....


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 25, 2008)

dib said:
			
		

> For the record, this is my favorite R4 post so far.



beve might have competition after all


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 25, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> The only annoying thing about those n00b is they never learn, many topics have been made about the same question: "How do I patch this ROM?" "Help, my R4 doesn't work with XXXX" "Where can I download the newest firmware?"
> 
> And hell, the next morning, those topics have been buried to page 2, and some guy asked the fuckin same question.....



im too lazy to edit the dp but see my rant my friend


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 25, 2008)

LoL somehow I forgot that you rant about the same thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And, well, beve.... some kickass dude, for his ignorance...... He even admitted himself when he told a dude to use his loader so that PoR won't freeze again, he said: "don't know if it will work"
.............................................................

this topic should give you the biggest picture you can imagine, hold.. whatever about what I'm talking about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He did admit it......


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 25, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> LoL somehow I forgot that you rant about the same thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i read all of his stuff itss too amusing...
i just have to make sure im not drinking anything when i read his posts


----------



## amptor (Sep 25, 2008)

why is it that u have over 1000 posts yet i've never heard of u

maybe ur the noob


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 25, 2008)

You've 2000 posts, since 03, and I've never heard of you as well


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 25, 2008)

I think that's a challenge.



Spoiler



Just don't bring any men along because amptor might liek themz.


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 25, 2008)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> I think that's a challenge.
> 
> 
> ...


LoL, what's wrong with him??


----------



## The rate of noth (Sep 25, 2008)

Permission to spam?


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 25, 2008)

is that "awesome"?


----------



## amptor (Sep 25, 2008)

SHUT YOUR MOUTH MARTIN

btw, I have over 2000 posts. I am the amptor.


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 25, 2008)

I see you have your post count kept at 2007, why not make it 2008?

Oh, and off-topic: Martin, you got your PSX MMC yet? I LoL'd when I read your topic in WTS


----------



## Osaka (Sep 25, 2008)

I looked up a little but, and it looks like you joined around when SSBB was dumped (japanese)... hmmmm.... HMMM....


----------



## amptor (Sep 25, 2008)

mebb3 Raestloz has so many posts cos he is a spammer


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 25, 2008)

Osaka said:
			
		

> I looked up a little but, and it looks like you joined around when SSBB was dumped (japanese)... hmmmm.... HMMM....
> What's SSBB? Well, I left for 2 months, and started to post after that
> 
> 
> ...



McAfee Spamkiler:
Spam detected! 
Type: Spammer 
name: Raestloz 
action to do? 
*Bow to him
*Give him 3 Benjamins
*Don't delete the file


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 25, 2008)

Post count does not fucking matter. It's what you give to the community that defines you as a noob or not.

There a ton of people who have been here since early 08 with a moderate to high post count that still make bullshit threads and have nothing good to say, myself included.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 25, 2008)

What's SSBB? Well, I left for 2 months, and started to post after that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SSBB = Super Smash Brother Brawl

btw go look in the r4 forum another n00b needs a flame shield =)


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 25, 2008)

Ah, yes, the last line is Brawl, I remember up to Brothers, and then I'm not confident 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 call it bluffing or not, it's the truth

@Raven
See what I'm talking about? They'll never learn....


----------



## Noobix (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm sick of noobs calling other people n00bs!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Calling some 8 year old kid a noob, isn't clever.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(I'm also sick of noobs posting non-stop to get their count up, so they think they won't look like a noob!)


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 25, 2008)

How do you know they're 8 years old? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 are you one of them?


----------



## Try2bcool (Sep 25, 2008)

This whole thread is just as useless as anything I've ever seen posted on here.  People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.


----------



## moozxy (Sep 25, 2008)

Also people in glass houses shouldn't walk around nekkid


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 25, 2008)

Um... don't look here? 


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Blogging service for your personal use; use it to talk, vent, and/or rant about whatever you wish!
> You *do* know what that means, do you? *rant about whatever you wish*, can't say anything more than that
> 
> QUOTE(I'm also sick of noobs posting non-stop to get their count up, so they think they won't look like a noob!)


Posting non-stop? You might get DieForIt mad, he racked up post count even faster than I am


----------



## Ace Gunman (Sep 25, 2008)

People in glass houses shouldn't build glass houses because they have an extremely poor earthquake rating.

People in glass houses shouldn't have a sauna, it gets totally fogged up.

People in glass houses shouldn't renovate and then walk around barefoot.


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 25, 2008)

People in glass houses shouldn't take a bath, they're visible


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 25, 2008)

Noobix said:
			
		

> I'm sick of noobs calling other people n00bs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



as i recall this is his blog entry and not yours and as long as hes not violating the forum rules he can use this to vent his frustration out against the R4 fanboy


----------



## Osaka (Sep 25, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> People in glass houses shouldn't take a bath, they're visible


who ever said the tub was glass?


----------



## Orc (Sep 25, 2008)

_People in glass houses are people too._
People in glass houses shouldn't post in fancy fonts and centering them.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Sep 25, 2008)

Glass people in glass houses are invisible.


----------



## Osaka (Sep 25, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Glass people in glass houses are invisible.


Glass people in glass houses are glass.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Sep 25, 2008)

Osaka said:
			
		

> Ace Gunman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glass people in glass houses shouldn't eat glass tacos because it gives them bad glass. ...


----------



## Orc (Sep 25, 2008)

Spoiler: Frosted Soilent Green



is People in Glass Houses!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Sep 25, 2008)

OH MY GOD! IT'S GLASS PEOPLE! GLASSSSSS PEEEEOPLLLLLLE!


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 25, 2008)

Osaka said:
			
		

> Raestloz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nobody, the people in glass house uses a glass shower 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Somehow, from my rant about n00bs, this topic has gone far and isn't about rant anymore, rather, this is about glass houses, what happened?


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 25, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> Osaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


glass showers are good if you're female


----------



## Orc (Sep 25, 2008)

People, not specifically in glass houses, shouldn't derail threads. But fuck that. Viva la Orc!
orcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorc
orcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorc


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 25, 2008)

A glass gun made of ice and a glass bullet made of ice is the perfect murder weapon for murder.

Babies are the children of the Earth. Water is the water of life. 

God is jealous of the DS-X.


----------



## phoood (Sep 25, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> It's been a long time since I joined GBATemp, back then I was just some kid looking for a cheat code for Pokemon Diamond...
> i lol'ed
> QUOTE(Raestloz @ Sep 25 2008, 09:37 AM) Joined from varying years, mostly from 2008, some from 2007







i lol'ed again


----------



## Bi99uy (Sep 25, 2008)

Everything goes in cycles. Back when i joined it was exactly the same. "Old" members complaining about how everything was better back in their "Back Then" and how there where no stupid people.

Everyone has to learn and while not everyone start from the same point of knowledge, threads like this never make things better, only worse. 

Btw, i think the postcount meter should be removed, as it´s a stupid way to judge how "Noobish" anyone is and only leads to floods of shitty and irrelevant posts, this one included.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 25, 2008)

PizzaPasta said:
			
		

> A glass gun made of ice and a glass bullet made of ice is the perfect murder weapon for murder.
> 
> Babies are the children of the Earth. Water is the water of life.
> 
> God is jealous of the DS-X.



shouldn't god be jealous about the r4? fanboys and noobs give it more devotion then they do god.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 25, 2008)

Well post count can also be a way to tell n00bs. If they have high postcount, that can be because they ask too many questions about problems they have. Or just plain spamming.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 25, 2008)

phoood said:
			
		

> Raestloz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Orc (Sep 25, 2008)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> PizzaPasta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol I'm not jealous of any flashcart. Well except the DS-X since I've yet to install blinking lights on myself.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Sep 25, 2008)

Fun "fact": Post counts are actually done manually. We have a guy who counts each and every post on a second by second basis and adds up the totals. This has been Ace... IN YOUR FACE!


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 25, 2008)

phoood said:
			
		

> Raestloz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



copied and pasted straight from the site, now, who wants to complain? complain to admins, not me, I'm claiming my rights here


----------



## Osaka (Sep 25, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> Raven Darkheart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oooh I see what you did thar. clever. clever


----------



## Orc (Sep 25, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Fun "fact": Post counts are actually done manually. We have a guy who counts each and every post on a second by second basis and adds up the totals. This has been Ace... IN YOUR FACE!


Well duh. Why do you think they're called post *counts* if nobody counts them. :/ F'in master of the obvious...


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 25, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Fun "fact": Post counts are actually done manually. We have a guy who counts each and every post on a second by second basis and adds up the totals. This has been Ace... IN YOUR FACE!



that = win
im gonna add it to my sig


----------



## laurenz (Sep 25, 2008)

That you have 1000+ posts doesn't make you pro at all. You're still kind of new with 8 months for me. You made it out of the NoobPhase. Why can't the noobs you talk about do that too? Just give them a few weeks/months.


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 25, 2008)

laurenz said:
			
		

> That you have 1000+ posts doesn't make you pro at all. You're still kind of new with 8 months for me. You made it out of the NoobPhase. Why can't the noobs you talk about do that too? Just give them a few weeks/months.
> What? You edited your post? That's lame... "I don't find 7 February 2008 very old-skool either" owns better I say
> 
> I barely made it out of newb phase, that's correct, I never made it to n00b phase in the first place, the difference between n00b and newb is thin, as a newb, you don't know things yet, gotta get alot of info and look for them, as a n00b, you can't understand things, even after the whole neighborhood shoved them to your face
> ...


I never give people time, they have their own time, but if you don't post after 1 year, and stuck with 1 post, you can assume one thing: This guy has left the scene.

So I can't give any time to them, they're gone, what can I do? Rant, that is


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes well try and beat mine...I'm been here since....


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 25, 2008)

laurenz said:
			
		

> That you have 1000+ posts doesn't make you pro at all. You're still kind of new with 8 months for me. You made it out of the NoobPhase. Why can't the noobs you talk about do that too? Just give them a few weeks/months.



Indeed. Give them a few days/weeks/months/years/decades.

Some people need a lot of time and time is always on our side.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 25, 2008)

In this site, i notice two types of n00bs. One is n00b to the DS scene the other is newb in the community. If you start like beve, you'll be a n00b in the community for life. But if you do great things, then people will respect you and dont think of you as a n00b.


----------



## laurenz (Sep 25, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> laurenz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you can't really expect one to dig trough the entire forums just for one question, can you? Let's just keep shoving information to the noobs. Just see it as a free post, if postcount is your measurement for respect.

PS: I edited the posts because I wasn't sure of my own join date.


----------



## Orc (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm a n00b.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey guys serious question here...

Am I a n00b???

Before you answer i play this card


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 25, 2008)

One more prtection card hiiyaa

oh noes out of mana!


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 25, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> Hey guys serious question here...
> 
> Am I a n00b???
> 
> Before you answer i play this card


lol mtg!!!!!!!
i havent seen it in 10 years

im noob too you know


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 25, 2008)

laurenz said:
			
		

> Raestloz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There you go! You see things my way! They can't dig the entire forum with one question, and sadly, that's the truth, they have only one question, and that means one post, and after that? They never have a question anymore

Who needs post count for respect? Lets see, nope, I never mentioned that.
The only thing I posted is that how they didn't show any respect to the site, as if their account is a free account that will automatically disappear, and they think of this community as a place to ask one shit and go, and somehow, that shit is about things already answered, if your daughter kept asking you "When will we go?" after you told her "at 11:30 a.m." from 7:00 a.m. till 11:00 a.m. non-stop, what will you feel?

1)My daughter is so cute! She got excited just because we're going to a plaza
2)Stop asking the same question over and over girl! I already told you 11:30 a.m. now shut up!

Just like that, and I prefer the 2nd choice in case you're wondering

Edit: Damn, I didn't refresh my browser.... what is that card?


----------



## Gore (Sep 25, 2008)

lol this thread
lol saying he doesnt know amptor. "amptor"
lol whining

also I love seeing people from 02-03-04-05 post
that's devotion.

when you see an 08 with 1000 posts
that's spam.
the only '08 i approve of having over 1k posts is Narin
P:


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 25, 2008)

What about DieForIt?


----------



## Gore (Sep 25, 2008)

The only '08 I approve of having over 1k posts is Narin.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 25, 2008)

Gore said:
			
		

> lol this thread
> lol saying he doesnt know amptor. "amptor"
> lol whining
> 
> ...



tits or GTFO

ITT: The new /b/


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 25, 2008)

And the reason why we need your approval is??


----------



## Osaka (Sep 25, 2008)

I have been here


----------



## amptor (Sep 25, 2008)

I like how Raestloz still doesn't see that he is a newb


----------



## Gore (Sep 25, 2008)

Never said you needed my approval, but if you're asking, you do not get it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Why would I approve of DieForIt but not others? That makes no sense


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 25, 2008)

According to me, no, except you've actually done it before, have a video about how to set a custom title and you've watched it, but you still can't do it, that's another problem altogether


----------



## Upperleft (Sep 25, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Sooo... how do I play GBA games from my R4?


The thing i hate the MOST in this forum 
but, it's okay..i got used to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT: And don't you EVER think that if you registered long time ago means that you're not a noob >=(


----------



## Orc (Sep 25, 2008)

Osaka said:
			
		

> Am I a n00b? =OYes.


Go to *My Controls*. (Upper-right, look!)
Click *Edit Profile Information*. (To the left, under Personal Profile)
See Custom Member Title.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 25, 2008)

Guys wats a custom title??pronounciation(tit-tel)


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 25, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> According to me, no, except you've actually done it before, have a video about how to set a custom title and you've watched it, but you still can't do it, that's another problem altogether



Being able to make a custom title is not much to brag about.


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 25, 2008)

PizzaPasta said:
			
		

> Raestloz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did I brag about it? I don't see I did....... and nope, still can't see it...... I didn't imply about it either.....


----------



## coolbho3000 (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Osaka (Sep 25, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> According to me, no, except you've actually done it before, have a video about how to set a custom title and you've watched it, but you still can't do it, that's another problem altogether


just... what?


----------



## moozxy (Sep 25, 2008)

I LIKE TO MOOZXY MOOZXY


----------



## Gore (Sep 25, 2008)

I LIKE TO GORE GORE


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 25, 2008)

I like to END END


----------



## Ace Gunman (Sep 25, 2008)

I like to boom boom boom, boom boom, boom boom!


----------



## Orc (Sep 25, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> I LIKE TO MOOZXY MOOZXYYA LIKE TO... *MOOZXY*!


----------



## joe2001 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey, look at me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  am a nOOb! Now what shall I do next? Shall I bugger off for a few months then ask for something & not give a thank you for it?






  To be honest, I guess I'm one of these culprits, but I guess I don't post often because if I have a question, I search the forums to see if there is a thread which covers it already. Also, full-time employment and this this thing called "having a life" prohibits me from posting too often anyway.

But one thing I do agree with - these nOObs who take all & give nothing should be banned.

Me? I'm off give thanks elsewhere on this site for someone's hard work.


----------



## Gore (Sep 25, 2008)

joe2001 said:
			
		

> Me? I'm off give thanks elsewhere on this site for someone's hard work.



i hate when people do that


----------



## The Worst (Sep 25, 2008)

HOW DO I PLAY R4 GAMES ON MY GBA !!!  i NEEZ now !!!


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 25, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> HOW DO I PLAY R4 GAMES ON MY GBA !!!  i NEEZ now !!!



Put your roms in a folder called facepalm*

(used before but what the heck, classics pwns)


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 25, 2008)

I never rant about "have only 15 posts" or so, the problem that bugs me is what you said, just taking and not giving, if you can't give, then participate, just like me, have I ever done anything for GBATemp? No, and that's a pure answer. Have I ever take something from GBATemp? Yes I do, most of the time.

Then, what was I doing? Participate in GBATemp, post things and join the community, is all

And, LoL did you join just to post something in my topic?


----------



## The Worst (Sep 25, 2008)

moozxy moozxy


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 25, 2008)

LoL, isn't that Bone Monkey?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Sep 25, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> LoL, isn't that Bone Monkey?


No, that's the little girl that hollowed out BoneMonkey's skull and wore it as a dancing helmet, duh.


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 25, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Raestloz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







kool


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Ace Gunman (Sep 25, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> Ace Gunman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not that it wasn't already hollow to begin with. Zing!


----------



## Gore (Sep 25, 2008)

this is a thread about bonemonkey now

I WANT TO BELIEVE


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 25, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> ...............................................................................
> Really, maybe this topic should be closed, things are going out of hands, and off-topic wins the vote
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 25, 2008)

im a noob :3
sowweeeeee


----------



## Gore (Sep 25, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> ENDscape said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL NOOB U CAN CLOSE UR OWN BLOG ARTICLES LMAO


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 25, 2008)

I am not off topic. Dancing mario is the topic of this thread.


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 25, 2008)

Gore said:
			
		

> Raestloz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't the report button cause the same effect?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Sep 25, 2008)

Topic closed per request. And remember kids, bros before hoes.


----------

